# Differential leak, help. (Picture inside)



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

My differential is leaking. By looking at the picture, does it look serious?

There's no noise. No grinding, nothing.

How bad is it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seals are leaking. It could just be those or the side bearing is going bad too.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Seals are leaking.


I stopped by a shop that specializes in differentials, and was told it was what they consider 'weeping', and it's nothing serious. He said it looks to be weeping from the 'drainage'?, bolt or from the rear seal.

He said he'd service it for $90. New fluid, and seal.


----------

